# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Microsoft Bing Ads Accounts 2022

## keanuReeves17

I can provide verified Bing Ads accounts with good price

If you’re interested, I’ve included the information below

More details

An account that is both complete and verified.
A VCC was used in the United States.
For verification, we use an honest, dedicated, and unique IP address.
I’m starting a brand-new account that I’ve never utilized before.
Billing has been verified with Billing Verified.
Any brand may participate.
After you’ve completed the registration procedure, you can begin running your advertisements.
Threshold 300$
Free RDP called VPS
Verified with billing documents
Active account
Aged between 2-5 years
Replacement guarantee

Price is $75 per account



Contacts:

Telegram username: @keanuReeves17007 

Gmail: [email protected]

Skype: live:.cid.735087cc624a7367

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------

